# Oberon Hummingbird cover IS NOT GONE



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

okay you guys are WAY too quick.. LOL.. Becca was hoping this would go by unnoticed.. but here is good news

We were hoping you would'nt notice 


here is the detail information.  The Red is a problem with the dye, its not coming out right due to the amount of black they have to  add to create the design.. lots of them are either coming out wrong or they are hit and miss.. So for now the red is being replaced

the Hummingbird is NOT gone , but being revamped.. the design will be the same and as of right now they are keeping the sky blue but will either offer the other color in wine or saddle, they have not decided yet but within a few days it will be back.. Its just being fixed.  So no worries.. unless you had your heart set on red.  Its just being retooled (pardon the pun)


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL - thank you Patrizia!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Becca called me about 6 pm my time.. she said "do you think they will notice if its gone a day or two" I said no, lets not call attention to it but if someone mentions it on the board I will address it..

GEEZ long on and  15 posts.. I should have known.. LOL..


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks like it took us less than 45 minutes then. . I called them at 6:48 EST. Lol

So glad to hear it's not gone. I've been waiting for payday to order it. Now I'll wait happily for them to rerelease it and look forward to seeing what the new color will be.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

O.K., so the current red, as shown on their website, is no longer available and is being replaced with a different red?

I'm confused.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, the new stuff will be up in a few days.. the dyes are not taking well, Red is the hardest color to use and when mixed with the black dye that the hummingbird requires it sometimes has an odd affect.. they end up not using some of the ones created so they will be changing it and the new color should be up in a few days.. I will keep you posted but my guess is someone will beat me to it


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

will the red ginko still stay available? or is it all red items?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

it's just the hummingbird.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> it's just the hummingbird.


why is the red dye for the hummingbird different than the red used on the other designs?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's not even the red. It's the red mixed with the large amounts of black in this design. It's just not turning out right on all the covers.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok I must not understand the problem exactly (probably a good reason I am not in the leather making buisness  ) But aren't some of the other red designs also mixed with black?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, but not in such large amounts or large areas.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, but not in such large amounts or large areas.


Hmm ok I got it, I think. Really I guess I dont *need* to understand  Basically it's a problem and for all the people that love and want that red design I hope it gets corrected soon.


----------



## KasperKindler (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow - things do travel fast around here!
I'm probably the reason the red has been pulled for a short time.
I recevied my red hummingbird cover last week and added the pic to the Oberon cover thread.
As I was admiring the cover later on my desk, the light hit it indirectly - it looked as if there were bubbles under the leather in the black background area.  At first I just thought it was the way it was, and I only saw it when the light hit it a certain way.

So - I go home from work and show the hubby and he goes "Hey - really cool cover but what's with the bubbles??"  So needless to say, the bubbles were all I saw from that point on.  Fast forward to yesterday - I sent Oberon a couple pf pics.  Becca got back to me ASAP, apologized and said she would run me off another cover and get it out to me yesterday.  

Well - last night she emailed me and told me she was now seeing the issue in the leather on the new cover, an hadn't been able to resolve it in a timely manner as well as meeting their quality control standards.  She offered me the color in blue, or any other cover I liked or my money back. 

So - the point of my long-winded post here (and why I logged on this monring  ) ...was to confirm again that Oberon is an AWESOME company to deal with.  Becca is fantastic, they are just so responsive and they just want to make me happy - bottom line.

And my bottom line...waiting for humming bird in BLUE


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

<---eagerly awaiting the new hummingbird colors.

My husband is going to ban me from this site soon.  Skins, BB bags, and if I branch into Oberon, he's going to freaking flip out....

(good thing I have my own bank account   Although I cannot keep a secret from him, so . . . )

--Heather


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Kasper AHA you were the one she told me about .. LOL

Yes the hummingbird has a large amount of black.. though Ginko has some  ( and the DX Ginko will be out soon)  its not a huge amount.. so the problem Kasper described is why it went this way.. they are working on a possible redesign and if they can use the red again they will but thats why it was pulled so they could assess the situation and go from there.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sugars red hummingbird turned out beautiful so it must be hit or miss.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

How long does a few days last?  

<---Is waiting (albeit not-so-patiently LOL) for the new hummingbirds design.  Are y'all at oberon any closer?  Will it be much longer than a few more days?

--Heather


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I emailed to ask if they would have hummingbird or peacock for DX and the response I received was that there would be no new designs added for awhile...

Oh well


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

not sure where you got a few days.. the peacock and humming bird for the DX will not be offerered anytime soon i


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> not sure where you got a few days.. the peacock and humming bird for the DX will not be offerered anytime soon i


I think Heather was referring to the fact we were told the Hummingbird for the K2 would only be down for a few days. Any ideas when it might be back up?


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm the one who misunderstood.  I thought there used to be a DX hummingbirds design that got pulled.  Oh well, I am off to find a different kind of case for the DX


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think Heather was referring to the fact we were told the Hummingbird for the K2 would only be down for a few days. Any ideas when it might be back up?


Thank you-- yes, it was the hummingbird for K2 that was supposed to be down for a few days. I never saw a post differentiating between the length of time for a K2 hummingbird vs. DX covers....

--Heather


----------

